# Slight pull on lever eliminates any residual portafilter sneeze



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Another curiosity question! ?‍♀?‍♀

If I want to do successive shots and do them quickly, a very slight & very brief pull down on the lever of the L1 right after the shot is finished eliminates the risk of even a hint of a portafilter sneeze. Much speedier between shots.

I have no idea why this works. Is it recommended or best avoided? (For the few times I've done this, it doesn't seemed to have caused any ill effects.... nevertheless, worth checking.)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It's the same on the La Pavoni, but the lever needs to be raised as it does not have a spring.

My understanding is that lifting the piston briefly and back down again gets rid of any trapped residual pressure between the piston and the coffee puck.


----------

